# Which grinder for espresso



## steveop (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi all, looking for some advice for my first serious grinder for my Gaggia Classic. Only interested in using with this equipment and am looking at sub £200 range ideally. Interested in pure functionality i.e. noise, design, size etc are all irrelevant as I just want the best grind for the money.

Some research has thrown up the Ibertial MC2 as the most likely candidate - would most people agree with this? I am open to second hand but not sure what models I should be looking out for and what I can expect to pay for them? Bit of a difficult question but how noticeable would the difference be on say a second hand Mazzer Jolly vs the MC2?

As mentioned, I have a Gaggia classic and have ordered a VST ridgeless basket and a Knock tamp. Considering a bottomless porterfilter but probably need to curb my spending for a month or two!


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

MC2 is the 'best' starter grinder by best I mean cheapest grinder that can do espresso!! About £80 secondhand I used to have one as well as a classic

I now have a MSJ!!

And I can honestly say as soon as I got the MSJ It was like the shots were totally different! Sames beans but tasted so different more depth to flavour etc it was eye opening!

MC2 gives a cheap way in but if you can a Migon or MSJ or mazzor mini will make a big difference


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Have you thought about a Fracino Piccino grinder? (rebadged ascaso I-mini) http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Domestic-Grinders.html

Andy


----------



## steveop (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks both.

Kikapu, I take it ebay is the best source of second hand grinders? Would I be able to get even a second hand MSJ for less than £200 or should I look at a less expensive model?

Is the Fracino Piccino a step up on the MC2 in terms of grind?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

steveop said:


> I take it ebay is the best source of second hand grinders?


Best place to source a second hand grinder is here on the forum for sale thread. There are all sorts of rubbish for sale on Ebay - true there are good deals but you need to know what you are doing before you buy.

It would be a good idea to send a PM to coffeechap who is a mine of information and has grinders for sale which he has refurbished. He may be able to sort something out for you.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Best place to source a second hand grinder is here on the forum for sale thread. There are all sorts of rubbish for sale on Ebay - true there are good deals but you need to know what you are doing before you buy.
> 
> It would be a good idea to send a PM to coffeechap who is a mine of information and has grinders for sale which he has refurbished. He may be able to sort something out for you.


Would do this I got mine from coffeechap. Ebay yes you can get for under £200 but god knows what condition it will be in at least if you do soure it from on here it will probably have been well looked after but coffeechap is your man


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

steveop said:


> Thanks both.
> 
> Kikapu, I take it ebay is the best source of second hand grinders? Would I be able to get even a second hand MSJ for less than £200 or should I look at a less expensive model?
> 
> Is the Fracino Piccino a step up on the MC2 in terms of grind?


Short answer, no the Piccino is not a step up in grind quality


----------



## bazschmaz (Sep 2, 2013)

I bought a used MC2 from here from Eyedee. Its been brilliant. Its a bit noisy but who cares. It works really well with my Gaggia Classic. I only make single servings of double espresso for myself and its great.

People talk alot about upgrading but the MC2/Classic combo makes espresso that is at least as good as fancy coffee shop shots in town.


----------



## PurpleOwl (Jan 28, 2014)

I've been looking to get a grinder too, seems the MC2 is the one to go with my Classic going by the research I've done so far.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

PurpleOwl said:


> I've been looking to get a grinder too, seems the MC2 is the one to go with my Classic going by the research I've done so far.


It is the one to go for if you cant afford or don't want to go to the £200-300 price bracket


----------



## medi01 (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm quite happy with Graef 80.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

I Is the MC2 an easy grinder to use


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Another thread suggesting an mc2 could be available shortly


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

if you could get your hands on a commercial grade grinder at a second-hand value, it would be much better than an Iberital MC2, I would say.


----------



## Seraph69 (Jan 7, 2014)

Have you considered an Ascaso I-1/I-2? Very similar grinder to the MC2. Just another option in that price range?

I have the I-2 and it gives a good consistent grind. It uses stepless adjustment (worm gear) so it's great if you only use it for espresso!

I may be looking to upgrade soon so let me know if you're still looking for something in this price range!

Best Regards

Steve.


----------



## steveop (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi Seraph69, I picked up a Bezzera grinder from coffeechap last weekend which due to work commitments I have yet to find the time to properly play with! Thanks for the offer though. Steve


----------



## Mavis (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys, im currently in the same situation.


----------

